# ATi Tool error in Event Viewer



## James01 (Feb 8, 2008)

I uninstalled ATI Tool about a month ago, yet there are still ATI Tool related error messages sprinkled throughout my Event Viewer. This is what the error is:

"The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
ATITool"

Why is it there? Has ATI Tool not uninstalled correctly? 

Help please.


----------



## James01 (Feb 9, 2008)

I just did a search for "atitool" on my computer. 8 files and 2 folders were found.

Why the hell were these not removed when I uninstalled ATI Tool? And, can you believe it, Vista is denying me permission to delete the "atitool.inf_cce5e439" folder in "C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository".

How can I get rid of it? I am an administrator and UAC is disabled.

Please help!


----------

